# accidental overdose of corid



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I am having a day. I started the babies on corid for prevention. I knew to give so many mg per 2.2 lbs of body weight. Well I read the bottle wrong and gave her ml instead. She was 16.75 lbs and I gave her way too much. I called the vet and he gave me 2 shots of vitamin e/selinium to give her but he really didn't know how long or how much to give. These are 1 ml shots. I gave her one right away. Anyone have any advice. I learned a big lesson today. :/


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Large doses of echinacea will help the body clear poison. I know there was some guy went around back in the 1800's letting rattlesnakes bite him and taking echinacea for it. 

I mean by large dose like 1-2 tablespoon for an adult human, and that's of a strong extract. What you get at the health food store won't be as strong, but (make sure it's strong enough to tingle your tongue). So try maybe a teaspoon for the little one?

If it was given recently, charcoal will absorb it.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That is too much Bo-Se for a baby. The dosage on Bo-Se is 1cc/40#. I would not give her any more of that. Do you have any activated charcoal? or some B Vitamins? A goat's metabolism is very fast and probably has already processed the meds. How much did you give?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thought you might find this discussion informative.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,3669.0.html


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

It was 1cc for a 16.25 lb goat. I don't have any activated charcoal nor B vitamins. She was running around with the other kids acting crazy as always. I hope she is alright.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

That discussion was very informative. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

If you only gave her 1 cc of Corid for a 16.75 pound baby, you didn't over dose her. Don't give her any more meds if that is all the Corid you gave her. She is fine. If you look in the discussion I posted above you can scroll down and there is a chart there for Corid dosages.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, you actually underdosed her.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The correct dose for Corid is: 6.25cc per 25# for 5 days.
A 15# goat would get 3.75cc, a 17# goat would get 4.25cc.
Chris gave you the correct dose for Bo-Se. I have a very close friend who accidentally gave her goats a double dose of Bo-Se and none of them had any adverse reactions from it.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

No I gave her 7 cc of corid (9.6% oral solution) so it was overdosing at that. I called the vet and he gave me 2 syringes of 1 cc of vitamin B/selinium to inject intramuscular. I am glad they didn't have any adverse reactions. Mine was running around just fine despite the mixup.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I see, the 1 cc was the bose?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wondering his thought process in giving you selenium/E, instead of B1/Thiamin? One of those times in which a quick phone call to your mentor could have saved your goat (had she been given enough Corid when rumenating) to save her when the OD of selenium the vet did would have been worse than the original problem. Vicki


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Ooops it was B1 Thiamin. I had it wrong. The goat is alive and well


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I am learning so much but have a long way to go.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh good  Now breeders yes, they blame everything on selenium...was hoping you meant thiamin. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Now breeders yes, they blame everything on selenium...


What does this mean?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That instead of looking at mineral defficency as a whole, given any symptom and give some bo-se it will fix it. Sure it can boost immunity, but most things selenium or E can fix are muscular and reproductive. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Yes thanks I appreciate it. I am learning.


----------



## Zizz_goatnewbie (Oct 12, 2021)

So I just made this same exact mistake today. I'm heading to the farm store as soon as they open to get the injectable thaimin. I'm literally freaking out. I can't find any side effects for corid except that it's a B1 antagonist, and that could lead to polio. Is that reversible, are the kids going to die overnight? I feel so sick right now.


----------

